# D40x vs D70



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Opps I meant the D40X*
What are the main difference in these cameras? Which one is more worth the buy?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

read these reviews:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/d40-recommendations.htm
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40x.htm

the biggest problem with the D40/D40x is that it only auto-focuses with the latest AF-S lenses. if you have the older AF-S lenses, you would have to manual focus.

the main pros is that it has a larger LCD screen and is a 10MP as opposed to the 6MP in the D40.


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

There is a pretty good price difference between a D40x and a D70. The D70 still has some features that the D40x does not have but 6MP -> 10MP is a big enough jump to be noticeable on large prints. Both are nice cameras, but D70 is 2.5 years old versus the D40x. If price is a main concern you get can get nice D70 used for under $550 with a kit lens. If buying new I would probably go with the D40x with the kit lens. I have a D70 I used for family pics and it works great.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

or, better, save up and get D200, can't compare.


----------

